# Natural Gas and Spiders



## kp513 (Apr 5, 2014)

I've heard it mentioned that spiders are attracted to natural gas pipes, but I haven't come across any literature that addresses this. My assumption is that natural gas outlets simply form convenient structures for web building; attention is drawn to these particular areas because the blockage causes problems for people. Can anyone speak to this or other explanations?


----------



## MarkmD (Apr 6, 2014)

True alot of spiders can be found around gas pipes, they probably like the dark spaces and heat from the pipes, also they are usually near the front so can catch bugs etc on the web, also a good place to have an eggsac.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Apr 6, 2014)

One possibility is they set up shop because many insects are attracted to c02, an adaptation of many predatory diptera like horseflies and mosquitoes.

  all spiders are quite intelligent, some learn to build webs under wasp nests, to take advantage of larvae losing their grip.  Widows are well-known for this.

  Excluding salticidae, of course, because those guys are ridiculously smart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sr20det510 (Apr 6, 2014)

I know this has nothing to do with natural gas, but it might explain something.

" DETROIT (KABC) -- Mazda has issued a recall due to potential vent hose damage that can be caused by a particular type of spider.
Mazda says the yellow sac spider, which is attracted to hydrocarbons, can weave a web in a vent hose. 
The webs can cause pressure buildup in the fuel tank, which can increase the chance of fuel leaks and fires.
The recall affects 42,000 Mazda6 2010 through 2012 models in the U.S. that are equipped with 2.5-liter engines.
No injuries or fires have been reported because of the issue, Mazda said.

This isn't the first time Mazda has issued such a recall; the first came in 2011, for the same problem. 
The company has put covers on the vent line, but spiders can still get past them."
Mazda says it will provide free software updates for the cars starting this month to ensure fuel tank pressure doesn't buildup.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Snark (Apr 6, 2014)

sr20det510 said:


> I know this has nothing to do with natural gas, but it might explain something.
> 
> " DETROIT (KABC) -- Mazda has issued a recall due to potential vent hose damage that can be caused by a particular type of spider.
> Mazda says the yellow sac spider, which is attracted to hydrocarbons, can weave a web in a vent hose.
> ...


Not quite correct, sr20det510. Both natural gas and the fuel in vehicles are hydrocarbons (carbonyl).
I read the Mazda report and thanks for reminding me of it. What isn't said is how they determined the spiders were attracted to hydrocarbons. Assuming they did a scientific study to reach that conclusion, there is the OPs answer. It is well known the auto industry isn't about to spend anything at all on vehicle improvements they don't absolutely have to without a team of demented sadists armed with cattle prods standing behind the entire board of directors so we can safely assume they did their research.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WeeHector (Nov 9, 2014)

I work on boats and spiders are a major nuisance on and in Butane and Propane burning appliances. They happily spin webs inside burners on cookers and fridges, interfering with the gas/air mixture and causing high, yellow, smoky flames. They also like to spin their webs inside central heaters, usually shorting out the spark between the electrodes. It certainly has nothing to do with the heat as they have a life expectancy measured in nano-seconds. They really do appear to like gas.


----------

